# Blowermans Pictures and Videos



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Still learning how to attach the video, but here is the link. 
Final job of the year and now the blower is on.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

There needs to be a "how to" thread about posting videos instead of links. I don't know how to do it either.

Great Video! And that is what I call Music!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Cool video. Here's the script for embedding your video. I don't think it works though....






Edit: Yeah, definitely doesn't work. That's the code that Youtube has given so I don't know what's up with it.


----------



## The Cow Man (Oct 21, 2010)

If you look under the video, there will be a option that says embed, pick your option's, and then copy & paste it.

Nice video though.

Edit: plowsite doesn't allow you to embed or what?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Still can't seem to get my Youtube video's to upload onto my posts.

Thought I'd share some end of season work pics.
Repairing a water turn off box that was busted off 7 ft. in the ground.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Parked the machine for the night...


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Almost ready for this season. Two new tires coming this week and a new cutting edge is being made next week.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Bad shot, but my latest addition: 94 L8000, 11' plow, wing, tailgate salter, 8.3 Cummins, Central hydraulics, & 39,000 miles.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Since winter isn't here yet, still digging. Moving the excavator on behind the lowboy.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Since the other pic shows 3, it is a 4 axle lowboy


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Loading out debris with the Toolcat...
Still need to get lettering on the truck. WIth the slow economy, my graphics guy shut down.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice looking equipment


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Moving the D5 from a job out in lake country. One mile of backing in just to get to the job.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok, bigger pic of the blower up close.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Great pics. Keep them coming.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Why a Cat trim Dozer but Volvo Excavator? Allot of Cat's uses here or Deere. Very nice equipment you have.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cretebaby;1098901 said:


> Great pics. Keep them coming.


x2...........................


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Really nice stuff. Any more pictures...maybe a group shot of all your stuff?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

The pxpl has to be the coolest snowblower ever built.... maby someday!

Great pics!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Triple L;1099019 said:


> The pxpl has to be the coolest snowblower ever built.... maby someday!
> 
> Great pics!


Totally agree on that one......how much do they cost these days?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Jelinek61;1099018 said:


> Really nice stuff. Any more pictures...maybe a group shot of all your stuff?


The problem is, much of he equipment goes out to jobs and never comes back to my shop. If something breaks we fix it or have it fixed in the field. As winter sets in I'll switch over to winter pics.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Triple L;1099019 said:


> The pxpl has to be the coolest snowblower ever built.... maby someday!
> 
> Great pics!


Why do you need that for commercial work? You said you have no desire to do residential and that there is no money in it.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Grassman09;1099264 said:


> Why do you need that for commercial work? You said you have no desire to do residential and that there is no money in it.


Ya actually I think it would work good for doing commerical work... Pull out loadingdock and then blow them away... plus blow back banks....


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

One would have to blow a bank over in order to afford one of those bad boys.


----------



## Moto52 (Oct 15, 2010)

Grassman09;1099008 said:


> Why a Cat trim Dozer but Volvo Excavator? Allot of Cat's uses here or Deere. Very nice equipment you have.


Do you work for Con-Drain or are you just ripping those pictures from somewhere??


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice Blowerman, keep em coming.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Grassman09;1099271 said:


> One would have to blow a bank over in order to afford one of those bad boys.


It's not that bad, besides, if it can do 3 times what a truck can do (with 2 less drivers) wouldn't the machine be worth the price? As far as commercial, while I mainly use it for condo's, it also gets used to (as triple L pointed out) to clear out docks, square up islands, and blow back piles. 
Come on guys, once you get a blower, you'll never go back!
Now the Tool Cat, they have all kinds of uses, but they are hard to justify the price.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Finally took a Picture of the new Deere 326d that I added this fall.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Until it snows, still pushing dirt. Grading a swale behind a condo with the D5G.
Semi sticky, almost all sloped grade; that's why I feel all grading should be done with a dozer. I'm just not a fan of tracked skiddy's, not that I don't like the Tak's but there is no substitute for a dozer.
And I know these could be posted on HEF forums, but I like it over here!


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

blowerman;1099389 said:


> It's not that bad, besides, if it can do 3 times what a truck can do (with 2 less drivers) wouldn't the machine be worth the price? As far as commercial, while I mainly use it for condo's, it also gets used to (as triple L pointed out) to clear out docks, square up islands, and blow back piles.
> Come on guys, once you get a blower, you'll never go back!
> Now the Tool Cat, they have all kinds of uses, but they are hard to justify the price.


You can prob buy it for less then we can and they are made in my back 40. lol 
That is my thinking also replace 2 drivers with a machine. Machine never gets tired just a quick fill up on diesel and back to work.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

blowerman;1099567 said:


> Until it snows, still pushing dirt. Grading a swale behind a condo with the D5G.
> Semi sticky, almost all sloped grade; that's why I feel all grading should be done with a dozer. I'm just not a fan of tracked skiddy's, not that I don't like the Tak's but there is no substitute for a dozer.
> And I know these could be posted on HEF forums, but I like it over here!


I have to check my ***** for shorts sometimes when off loading my skid off my trailer when the back is on a slope. Amazes me the slops you guys climb and grade the side of.

No D11's in the fleet?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Grassman09;1099645 said:


> I have to check my ***** for shorts sometimes when off loading my skid off my trailer when the back is on a slope. Amazes me the slops you guys climb and grade the side of.
> 
> No D11's in the fleet?


No D11, but this was last months job. 1974 D8H I rent it from a friend for $75 a dry hour and we move it. (see attached lowboy pics for truck) Needed to moe around 2000 yard of material in short pushes.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

blowerman;1100064 said:


> No D11, but this was last months job. 1974 D8H I rent it from a friend for $75 a dry hour and we move it. (see attached lowboy pics for truck) Needed to moe around 2000 yard of material in short pushes.


Nice. There is a D8 for sale around me. I was thinking of buying it for snow work. Has steel tracks so no need for chains. If that don't peal up hard pack I don't know what would. 

The lowboy is nice as well. Can you lift the rear axle? I've seen some here that do. I'm surprised you even need that lowboy y not just use the ram to haul everything. :waving:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

blowerman;1099560 said:


> Finally took a Picture of the new Deere 326d that I added this fall.


Now we are talking. 

What is a "dry" hour?


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

cretebaby;1100602 said:


> Now we are talking.
> 
> What is a "dry" hour?


I think its a flat rate per hour even if it is just sitting on the site not running. Just a guess


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice volvo


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

cretebaby;1100602 said:


> Now we are talking.
> 
> What is a "dry" hour?


A dry hour is with out operator or fuel. The dozer is worth all or $15-20K but the repairs will eat you alive. So, A friend owns the D8, 627 scraper, and a few other odds and ends, all old as the hill. All I do is move them to our work sites, put in a operator (in most cases me for his stuff) fuel everything and pay him $75 per engine hour. Not a bad deal, as long as you don't mind running old equipment. I find it can be fun, but wouldn't want to sit and run this junk for very long.

As for the Deere (crete) more people should try the new machines. Never would have looked at the old one's and look, now I bought a new one. The new design is great.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

blowerman;1101096 said:


> A dry hour is with out operator or fuel. The dozer is worth all or $15-20K but the repairs will eat you alive. So, A friend owns the D8, 627 scraper, and a few other odds and ends, all old as the hill. All I do is move them to our work sites, put in a operator (in most cases me for his stuff) fuel everything and pay him $75 per engine hour. Not a bad deal, as long as you don't mind running old equipment. I find it can be fun, but wouldn't want to sit and run this junk for very long.
> 
> As for the Deere (crete) more people should try the new machines. Never would have looked at the old one's and look, now I bought a new one. The new design is great.


That is good to hear.


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

d series looks great. Congrats on your new machine! Cant wait to see some action shots of it. And keep the grading picks coming! Good luck this season. .


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Moto52;1099356 said:


> Do you work for Con-Drain or are you just ripping those pictures from somewhere??


No had a friend of the family who did or does. Maybe it was Tacc I duno. I tried sort of.

I wanted to use one of there cats pics but I guess there pics are animated.

Why you ask you work for them?


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

blowerman;1099567 said:


> And I know these could be posted on HEF forums, but I like it over here!


I like all your pics over here. Who cares what you're pushing as long as your pushing (or blowing) something in some of the pics I don't think its a problem.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

lawnproslawncar;1103164 said:


> I like all your pics over here. Who cares as long as your blowing something in some of the pics I don't think its a problem.


you may regret that statement if goldpro reads this the wrong way.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh GORSH!! I guess that could be quite the open ended request. We need not that!


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Come on guys, lets get back on track. Just picked up the Deere 344j today. Stopped by the local fab shop so they can make the JRB coupler for the pusher. It was spotless with 1 hour on it, but I needed to push back some soil.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

blowerman;1106646 said:


> Come on guys, lets get back on track. Just picked up the Deere 344j today. Stopped by the local fab shop so they can make the JRB coupler for the pusher. It was spotless with 1 hour on it, but I needed to push back some soil.


Very nice Liebherr errr I mean Deere. lol


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

It does resemble a liebherr doesn't it!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

lawnproslawncar;1106715 said:


> It does resemble a liebherr doesn't it!


Liebherr makes them for Deere.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

blowerman;1106646 said:


> Come on guys, lets get back on track. Just picked up the Deere 344j today. Stopped by the local fab shop so they can make the JRB coupler for the pusher. It was spotless with 1 hour on it, but I needed to push back some soil.


Very sweet, looking forward to see some pics of it in action. Should be a fun winter.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

That was great... 1 hr. on the Lieberrrrr & it blows a main line. Oil everywhere and then it stopped. But, since I'm only one mile from the Deere dealer, here is a picture of the loaner. Nothing like calling them at 4;30 on a Friday night and telling them you need a back up for Saturday. Brooks Tractor came through. We are loading out 5,000 yards of soil this week, so the 724k should work better.


----------



## Moto52 (Oct 15, 2010)

Grassman09;1103151 said:


> No had a friend of the family who did or does. Maybe it was Tacc I duno. I tried sort of.
> 
> I wanted to use one of there cats pics but I guess there pics are animated.
> 
> Why you ask you work for them?


I have never worked for them but I have worked on the same job site as them before...


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

blowerman;1106804 said:


> That was great... 1 hr. on the Lieberrrrr & it blows a main line. Oil everywhere and then it stopped. But, since I'm only one mile from the Deere dealer, here is a picture of the loaner. Nothing like calling them at 4;30 on a Friday night and telling them you need a back up for Saturday. Brooks Tractor came through. We are loading out 5,000 yards of soil this week, so the 724k should work better.


Nice replacement.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

they need a drooling smilely face. Have fun with that this weekend


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Tell them to keep the 344 for as long as they need too or even longer.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Grassman09;1107764 said:


> Tell them to keep the 344 for as long as they need too or even longer.


The coupler on the hose to the main pump broke. Should be up and running sometime Monday. This 724K is a beast. I'll try to take some action pics today. Need to get a new iphone today as I dropped mine yesterday and can't take pics.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

My City DPW has about 10 of those 724K's, nice machines.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

blowerman;1108261 said:


> The coupler on the hose to the main pump broke. Should be up and running sometime Monday. This 724K is a beast. I'll try to take some action pics today. Need to get a new iphone today as I dropped mine yesterday and can't take pics.


Most of the watermain construction co's run those big cats. I have driven a volvo that size. Takes some getting used to. I have 7' high sides on my dump trailer and the compact cat could just reach the top..


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Finishing up a 4000 sq. ft. basement. The days sure end early... And, we didn't quite finish!


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Love the Volvo. They are nice machines


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Got her back up and running. Now, onto screening soil. Returned the 724K and added a 644K for a few weeks to speed up the work.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

blowerman;1109695 said:


> The days sure end early!


I heard that. Was just saying the other day that it seems that everything is done with the sun going down.



blowerman;1110429 said:


> Got her back up and running. Now, onto screening soil. Returned the 724K and added a 644K for a few weeks to speed up the work.


Any pics of the screening operation?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow nice loaders!!


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Loading out topsoil... Late in the year means it's sticky!


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

blowerman;1111494 said:


> Loading out topsoil... Late in the year means it's sticky!


What's with all the dirt on the back bumper (counter weight)? The loader is on the other end!


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Still trying to figure out how to post the actual video.
Loading out soil with the 644K


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Jealous!!!!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Cool video, are those your trucks? Pretty nice.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

The white quad is mine, the black one is another company we are just loading them with soil.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

*344j pushing slush*

Not quite the snow they thought, but we still scrap it down and salt.
Using the 344j with 12 ft. Protech pusher at a church.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

L70 Volvo with 14' Protech pusher
344j Deere with 12' Protech pusher
Thought about the Sectionals, but after reading some of the reviews I'm sticking with my tried and proven Protech pushers. There are lots of used ones around at a good price. 
I pick up the 14' used from one of the bigger guys in the Milwaukee market at a decent price.
After many 1-3" little snows, hope it actually snows big this week.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Great looking loaders. Smart choice on the pushers IMO. I think you're getting your wish on the big snow this week. From the looks of those 2 loaders, you don't have to worry about how much snow we get.wesport


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks great, by the looks of things you could go by the name of Pusherman also.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks good. Thumbs Up

For a minute there I thought you were subbing to Birchwood.


----------



## onsight (Sep 13, 2007)

jomama45;1222464 said:


> Looks good. Thumbs Up
> 
> For a minute there I thought you were subbing to Birchwood.


I had the same thought.


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Very nice loaders and pushers, wish I had tthat Deere at one of my apartment accounts to push back piles and stack. 
Have fun and stay safe.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

jomama45;1222464 said:


> Looks good. Thumbs Up
> 
> For a minute there I thought you were subbing to Birchwood.


No, I just bought the pusher from them... In great shape, no bends, good price.
And as you'd guessed it, everyone around here thinks I must work for Birchwood.
I'll take them off at the end of the year.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice lookin machines. Wish I had the 344 sittin in my driveway right now. Someday.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1223360 said:


> Nice lookin machines. Wish I had the 344 sittin in my driveway right now. Someday.


Everyone should have one in their driveway, I do... Actually it's closer to keep them at my house than the shop and the pushers won't fit through the shop door.

The second picture is why I don't like chain on pushers, bucket full of snow.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Blowerman,

If u need any help let me know. I can bring equipment or even just Operators. 

Feel free to call me.

Joe Anderson
715-412-0909


----------



## zabMasonry (Oct 13, 2007)

Whats the load max on that lowboy setup. Must be quite a bit given the 7 load bearing axles. What do you haul that warrants that setup.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Some more of the TV145 blowing out the driveways of my competition. They needed help, so why not.
Because the tractor is so large, it makes the wind row look small. Believe me, they were several feet high at the ends with drifts and city plow piles.


----------



## 3ipka (Oct 9, 2009)

that by far is the best driveway set up i have ever seen... cool tractor/blower


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

3ipka;1227579 said:


> that by far is the best driveway set up i have ever seen... cool tractor/blower


Thanks, and before anybody questions the crust by the garage: I was assisting a competitor and figured they needed something to shovel. It it's my guys we'd have it spotless.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Am I correct in thinking that the PXPL will provide the benefits of a push blower AND a pull or inverted blower? That is pretty handy. How deep does the snow have to be before it starts to come over the blower? It looks as though the unit leaves a pile at the garage door. Is it possible to pull that out or is that as close as you can efficiently get to the door?


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

blowerman;1227588 said:


> Thanks, and before anybody questions the crust by the garage: I was assisting a competitor and figured they needed something to shovel. It it's my guys we'd have it spotless.


Sorry, I didn't see your post before I submitted mine. Can you post some video of the blower working the way you would do the driveway for your client?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

DGODGR;1227626 said:


> Sorry, I didn't see your post before I submitted mine. Can you post some video of the blower working the way you would do the driveway for your client?


Because the other guys were following not far behind and I was only up in the project a total of 2 hours, instead of slowing down and eating up more of the snow, I kept the speed up.
If you slow down with any blower, they will eat most of the snow and leave a small pile that you then use the back drag blade to pull away from the garage.

Like most guys find, when it's snowing they have a hard time shooting videos. I only did because it was after the snow and for a chuckle I had the competition shoot a video of me cleaning their condo project.

I did take a picture of the Steiner tractor with bent up rim & blow out tire that they were using. I'll try to post it later.
Honestly, if I was broken down, it would be greatly appreciated to be helped. Nobody wants to leave a man stranded.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice, great shots of it handles large quantities of snow. Keep em coming. Thumbs Up


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

DGODGR;1227615 said:


> Am I correct in thinking that the PXPL will provide the benefits of a push blower AND a pull or inverted blower? That is pretty handy. How deep does the snow have to be before it starts to come over the blower? It looks as though the unit leaves a pile at the garage door. Is it possible to pull that out or is that as close as you can efficiently get to the door?


I'll rephrase. How deep does the snow have to be before it starts to come over the top of the blower if the blower remains on the ground? Would it be better if I ask how tall the mouth of the blower is? I'd assume that both answers are the same.


----------



## loaderplower93 (Dec 5, 2007)

So besides the initial blown hose, what do you think of the 344J? I think the 304J and the 344J are great machines for that size category.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

loaderplower93;1230692 said:


> So besides the initial blown hose, what do you think of the 344J? I think the 304J and the 344J are great machines for that size category.


Fuel pressure relay problem, twice. In for service and then the main computer for the loader controls went out. 
So, the machine is nice and when working is a great set up. I just lucked into a Friday 3:30 machine.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Using the 344j and L70 wheel loaders to move snow off the sidewalk.
Amazing how we have signs out that say snow removal equipment ahead and cars still drive right up to the equipment.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

found a interesting video of a pronovost like yours with a bi directional.

Crazy driver but cool none the less.

link


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Just a quiet day in the shop. Most stuff is out in the field or on sites for winter. (there are a few trucks in the back and machines in the front that can't be seen.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Updated some equipment this year. Decided to add a Deere 444k. Needed something that wasn't to big, but also could load trucks at a decent clip. Since there is no snow, it's not seeing much action.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

The Deere wasn't just purchased for winter. Here we are shuffling dirt into a back yard that the couldn't get a dump down the hill. Roughed in with the 326d, then Rock Hound and seed. The right (or Big) equipment made this job easy.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

SInce everyone debates skidloader choices, here is my Deere. Well balance, runs our attachments well, comfortable. 
Also, I know we talk about: "faster with a blower," the same can be said for mulch. Always faster with our bark blower. Mulching the beds around a pool, last year this took all day for three guys to fill wheel barrows, in past he gates, up the stairs and then into the beds. This year: 30 min. with 3 guys. I still charge the same amount per yard.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Mulch blowing is much faster but it leaves a hell of a mess when your trying to do small beds. I subbed out the mulch in the hoa we maintain and wasn't really pleased with the result. Big part of it was the cheap mulch they used


----------



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

Chris,
Just out of curiosity i would like to know why you have all of the equipment you do? Are you leasing the bigger machines because i think to keep buying those big machines every year make no financial sense. I'm trying model my company to be like yours (Landscape, snow & Excavating) Currently I'm a freshman in collage earning my B.S in Horticulture. Could you tell me how you make having a company like your possible?
Thanks,
James Rosa


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

Blowerman, nice setup and cool mix of equipment. I agree that a loader can be very helpful for 'landscaping'. How long have you been doing this?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

teamgreendude;1374870 said:


> Chris,
> Just out of curiosity i would like to know why you have all of the equipment you do?* Really, some days I wonder the same thing..*.Are you leasing the bigger machines because i think to keep buying those big machines every year make no financial sense. * In the past I'd rent wheel loaders every winter. The issue I ran into was the need for a loader in spring for mulch and then on and off during the summer to load out fill or topsoil made it worth buying. The dozers are something I've always owned. I will rent when needed to fill in the gaps between things I don't own or jobs that need special machines.* Could you tell me how you make having a company like your possible?
> Thanks,
> James Rosa


The real story isn't much different from others here on PS. Roughly 20 years ago I started cutting the grass for a large church and every time someone needed help they'd give my name out. Not one to turn down opportunity, I'd added mowers as needed, then started landscaping, from there the excavation filled my ability to offer "turn key" packages for developers. Do accounts come and go? Sure. Then I may sell off something and buy more when we grow again. 
Now, fast forward to todays economy: it's slow. No more housing or condo boom around here. 
Sometimes I use a friendly competitor to excavate foundations because it's cheaper than using my own equipment. 
What I like to tell other guys in my market (S/E Wisconsin) is to develop a good relationship with equipment dealers. Not that you'll get a big discount on a new wheel loader (it's still a six figure item) but when Friday afternoon hits and you'd like a extra tracked skiddy for a Saturday job, they will park it outside the gates for my pick up at night. Need a mini ex for a few hours over two or three days, if they don't need it many times it's sent out as a one day rate.
Oh, and the quad axle dumps won't make money!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Looking really good!!!


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

In response to the junky mulch: we can blow almost any product you'd like. The process is great, I'd never go back to not having one. Next time just specify what you want for material. I use double shredded hardwood most of the time and have never had complaints.

A few more pictures digging a basement in winter and getting into place so we can reset a water turn off box.
Glad to have work in winter, but always harder on the machines.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Just thought I'd share pics today. cab view loading out spoils.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Moving the dozer from one site to the next. The lowboy hardly fit down on this road.
Second pic is of the water box that got bent and crushed.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Since it's not snow, time to share non winter pics.
A picture to show the lousy ability of a Toolcat when it comes to loading a truck.
Trying to load out some compost, should have brought the Normal skidloader.
Some more examples of Mulch Blowing. 230 ft. of 15-20 ft. wide new plantings; one side was a finished yard that the customer hardly wanted foot prints on the lawn, the other a new development with the drainage ditch to cross. 
50 yards of material in a normal afternoon with 3 guys.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I'll try to get back on the winter theme.
Parked after last years blizzard. The Deere 344j and Volvo L70d
The 344j I rented for 6 months with the intention of buying it. Turned out to be a real lemon, so the dealer worked with me and I bought the 444k instead.
The L70 was on rent for one month. Sometimes I'll add a machine in mid winter if we have bigger storms in the forecast. Because of running around the clock, based on hours, it's cheaper to take a months rent. The 14 ft. pusher was purchased in January and I didn't get the other companies name off the side last season. By having some good Horse Power, when big storms hit, we help out a few of our friendly competitors. That's the school picture.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

This picture sums up why I preach about bigger machines. Walking a church lot in last years blizzard with the L70 Volvo and 14' pusher. Snow was anywhere from 1-3 ft. across the whole lot. Mid way I stopped, got out shot a pic and then took right off and finished the push.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

what blower truck did you get? Any pics? A blower is on my list this year to get.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

The Mulch blower is a Finn, but I'm looking at switching to a Peterson this spring.

Few more pics showing the JRB coupler I had made for the pusher. 
If the 344j wouldn't have been a lemon, it's a great combo paired with a 12 ft. pusher.
Handles anything you throw at it, turning radius is real tight, comfortable, mine just had a few bugs so I thought I'd move up a size.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice equipment, is that your lowboy hauling the cat dozer?


----------



## motoxguy (Oct 17, 2010)

Do you have any pictures of the mulch blower setup that you have?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Still no snow. Oddly it's December and I have a large field mowing job for a local development. While I usually run a 15 ft. batwing, this property is full of rock, holes, and misc. garbage, so it was time to dig out the 6 ft. mower. Overlap a tire and it works fine. Jobs hourly. Running into the evening trying to make up time with lights on in the second pic.
It's peaceful at night.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

They say all this rain would equal almost a ft. of snow. Honestly, I'm fine field cutting.
First picture is on the flats, average speed: .5 mph give or take. Constantly raising or lowering.
Second pic shows the back side of the hill. As most pictures fail to show, it's steeper than it looks. All mowed backing up the hill.
Last pic shows some of the hill that I just cut.
Maybe if it snows, I'll post winter shots.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

The 12'er is missing 2 bolts on the left shoe


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

blowerman;1374985 said:


> Oh, and the quad axle dumps won't make money!


That made me smile.

Sounds like that mowing project wasn't too fun. You must do a lot of the mowing having batwings.

This weather sucks although guys that are still pushing regular work probably don't mind.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1380009 said:


> The 12'er is missing 2 bolts on the left shoe


Good eye. A little bend and forget about getting bolts back in.

And Stuve:

You're right, the guys that can hustle up some non-snow work, probably don't even care if it snows.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

As many other guys are talking about: with a lack of snow, what to do?
If it snows in January, that's fine by me!

It's not that we won't excavate or grade in winter, but usually we need a frost pick and the grading looks lousy. 
Moved a few hundred yards of fill and then topsoiled the home. Other than sticky, nice to have work.


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

What size pusher do you have on the JD 444? What are some other specs such as hp and bucket size?


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

Is that your lowboy? How much can you haul with it?

Nice that you can scare up some dirt work right now.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Talk about no snow.. Maybe a 1/2 " but the lot gets scraped if a flake falls. 




Plow, salt and repeat...
We do love the new 444k but no bigs snows to give it a workout.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Gotta plow it before it melts.....


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Longae29;1433478 said:


> Gotta plow it before it melts.....


Normally that's what I say in March or April, now we are doing in January.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Finally parked after the major snow this weekend. (1/2 to maybe a 1")

Second one shows why you don't want to buy a "low hour" machine only used for snow.
I'd rather have a medium hour dirt work loader. 
Or new as was the case this year.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

People may complain about plowing those light snows but here that snow turned to ice and sure made parking lots icy.

I've had the idea to have a late model but high hours machine for snow instead of paying premium for a loader that gets ate up. I'm also really liking the overkill fenders to control the road spray of the tires.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

StuveCorp;1435040 said:


> People may complain about plowing those light snows but here that snow turned to ice and sure made parking lots icy.
> 
> I've had the idea to have a late model but high hours machine for snow instead of paying premium for a loader that gets ate up. I'm also really liking the overkill fenders to control the road spray of the tires.


Just for the record, I've never complained about plowing a light snow!payup

Salt kills! :yow!:


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

WIPensFan;1435048 said:


> Just for the record, I've never complained about plowing a light snow!payup
> 
> Salt kills! :yow!:


I've never complained but clients sometimes did...


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Great thread, really enjoyed your photos. 

Switching back to spring; bark blowers are the ticket. We usually run a two man crew on a little Finn tow behind - the production is amazing compared to wheeling the mulch and spreading with rakes.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Dan85;1435082 said:


> Great thread, really enjoyed your photos.
> 
> Switching back to spring; bark blowers are the ticket. We usually run a two man crew on a little Finn tow behind - the production is amazing compared to wheeling the mulch and spreading with rakes.


While it's called Plowsite, I do enjoy posting photo' s of other work. In the case of this winter, the snow isn't that big of a deal, so the only thing to post is other work.

Bark blowers are a hot ticket. You can't touch the speed of a blower. This past year I ran a Finn, but decided to sell it and upgrade to the Express Blower. Hopefully everything works and all the pieces of the puzzle fall in place. If not, I will have sold the Finn (it's forsale now) and failed to purchase a new one.

Just like snow, "faster with a blower!"


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Subscribed

Nice stuff!


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

First time I looked at this thread. Awesome pics and vids. Nice equipment!


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

blowerman;1435322 said:


> While it's called Plowsite, I do enjoy posting photo' s of other work. In the case of this winter, the snow isn't that big of a deal, so the only thing to post is other work.
> 
> Bark blowers are a hot ticket. You can't touch the speed of a blower. This past year I ran a Finn, but decided to sell it and upgrade to the Express Blower. Hopefully everything works and all the pieces of the puzzle fall in place. If not, I will have sold the Finn (it's forsale now) and failed to purchase a new one.
> 
> Just like snow, "faster with a blower!"


Okay, I've never actually seen a bark blower in action and my question is how do you reload it? Do you have to go back to the yard every time? What are the specs for your Finn compared to the Express Blower you would like to upgrade too?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Brought the 444k back to the shop for a once over and complete cleaning.
Second pic: not this year... Running the L70 last year during the blizzard.
Ah, those were the days.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Just to clarify, these machines are not mine.... 
But, since we all seem to like looking at pictures, here is one more.
A common theme for 2011-12 season is the lack of snow around the country.
Found these just hanging out at a local shopping mall. 
The only one the excavating company owns is the Deere 644E.
All of the rest are rented. Plus, the mall salts in house, excavator only provides snow plowing and removal.
Imagine the rental bill on the: L90f, L90f, L110f, & L220f.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

blowerman;1440907 said:


> Just to clarify, these machines are not mine....
> But, since we all seem to like looking at pictures, here is one more.
> A common theme for 2011-12 season is the lack of snow around the country.
> Found these just hanging out at a local shopping mall.
> ...


Yikes that's a lot of iron for one mall. I hope they have a seasonal price, there is no way you can afford rentals without some kind of guaranteed price. 
Thanks for the pics, I really like the one from last years blizzard.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

Must be a big mall? I like those 90F's! Thumbs Up


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Since there is still no snow, I'll add a few non winter pics.
A few years ago, digging a small pond. Used a Thwaits truck to access and move the muck out.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

A view from the other side...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

That looks like fun!


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Little more detail. This was an existing pond, drained it, re-shaped. Now I need to get the after pics. We've got a water fall and fountains in the pond. 
I love this style work.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

they use those style front dumps everywhere in ireland/scotland


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Since we all start somewhere: My first truck, 1989 Dodge Dakota... A strong gust of wind on the freeway and you'd hardly get the truck over 60mph... Amazing how things improve..


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

You see much demand for the pond work?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Finally things got better... My 2000 Freightliner FL60 truck... Sold it a few years back and moved up to quad axles. Figured the job would need a 1 ton or a quad and I was sick of the mid sized dumps. Besides, everyone kills mid sized dumps by overloading them.
As for the New Holland dozer; um, um, um, short lived and then I moved over to Cat.
Hard to beat a Cat or even the Deere finish dozers.
Funny how progression works. Trailer went from 9 ton tri-axle to 10 ton tandem. FInally moved up to a 20 ton only to realize I needed a 25 ton tri-axle... For now I've stopped buying trucks and trailers.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

StuveCorp;1442620 said:


> You see much demand for the pond work?


Not really.... Usually it's only the wealthy! As was this one... 
If it's for look (not retention) I maybe dig one a year. 
Tomorrow I've got a boat house west of Milwaukee to dig. Perhaps I'll try to shoot some pictures. 
Things busy by you?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

ProTouchGrounds;1442608 said:


> they use those style front dumps everywhere in ireland/scotland


I know... The are real popular around most of Europe. Somehow they have strange laws on how, when and where material can get moved... I've been to England many times and I swear a big excavator and 20 ton dump truck would make short work of jobs they spend a week doing. I've rented them from time to time. Handy for when you are really limited to space.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

blowerman;1442628 said:


> Not really.... Usually it's only the wealthy! As was this one...
> If it's for look (not retention) I maybe dig one a year.
> Tomorrow I've got a boat house west of Milwaukee to dig. Perhaps I'll try to shoot some pictures.
> Things busy by you?


We reshaped a hole into a pond years ago, was fun but just don't get any calls for it. I've been reading about long reach excavators this winter but don't think there is a demand for it.

I've got nothing right now, more working on hypothetical stuff for spring.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

SInce this is the winter of no snow, at least we've got other work.. 
Digging a boat house.... Easy job, aside from the tight access.
First pic is removing the old walls. I'll try to post more. Almost 200 cubic yards of material came out of this job.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Rough excavation. Stoned bottom of footings, floor and then dropped slats for the rail system for boat.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Feels like I took a year off updating pics....
Here is one today of a 7" snow at a pallet yard.
Machine is our. Volvo l70 with the 14' protech direct coupled.
Easy Sunday; couldn't help but fill in pushing a few places.
It's amazing what big iron will do. Pushes like nothing is there!


----------

